# Stupid me - Will miss Sir John Eliot Gardiner



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I bought months ago a prime ticket - first row center - darn expensive - to attend Sir John Eliot Gardiner and the Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantigue, playing two Beethoven symphonies in my town in a couple of weeks.

I've been waiting for this event for months... dreaming of being a few yards from Sir Gardiner, so that I'd pay attention to all his conducting movements, and would be seeing up close the beautiful period instruments.

Then today I've just realized that a very important trip out of town that I can't avoid at all, overlaps with the performance.

Argggghhhhhhh!!!!

My wife who wasn't supposed to attend thanks to a previous commitment, will be able to reschedule her other commitment and take advantage of my ticket. Lucky wife!

I'm really upset. I live in a small metropolitan area and it's not every day (I mean, not every year) that I can attend a performance by such an outstanding conductor and orchestra.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Alma, I know it's not much consolation, but his cycle of the complete Beethoven symphonies with that very orchestra is available at a very reasonable price at Amazon; in fact, I'm probable going to be purchasing it within the next month or so. I am sorry though that you will not get to hear it live, especially after you were anticipating it so much.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Well you still had the Jaroussky and Netrebko experiences. I quite likely won't be able to make the Jaroussky concert in Ann Arbor and then drive home 3 or so hours and still make it to work the next day. I might have taken the day off... but not after having taken two sick days last week due to a sinus infection.

I am looking forward to Apollos Fire doing Bach in February and Mozart's Magic Flute in March. There's also a concert featuring the Theatre of Voices and director Paul Hillier performing Arvo Part's "Creator Spiritus" and music by Guillaume de Machaut, John Dunstable, Kevin Volans and Pelle Gudmundsen Holmgreen.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

don't feel too bad. i saw JEG do the entire cycle. it was ok. nothing like a real orchestra. many wrong notes rang out. it was fun though.

especially when someones cellphone went off before a start and JEG turned around with the most evil grin you ever saw. :lol:

the lead cellist was fabulous. a little to fleet and sterile for my taste. but a memorable and interesting week it was.

they sounded just like the recordings.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

My sympathy, Alma.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Itullian said:


> don't feel too bad. i saw JEG do the entire cycle. it was ok. nothing like a real orchestra. many wrong notes rang out. it was fun though.
> 
> especially when someones cellphone went off before a start and JEG turned around with the most evil grin you ever saw. :lol:
> 
> ...


Could it be that what seems like wrong notes is the fact that they use period instruments, maybe tuned to a different pitch, and this all may sound unfamiliar to people who have been listening to Beethoven's symphonies for years played by modern orchestras? Just asking, I haven't heard JEG and the ORR play Beethoven (mostly, I've just heard them playing baroque operas and liked them a lot in that repertory), so I don't know.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Same thing happened to me with an Earl Wild performance years ago...had the good tickets, plane reservation and all that good stuff...only to be forced to work at a time when I had already requested off. I was still able to catch him in other situations but even one missed is enough; perhaps one of the instances that drove me to never work for someone again.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, I bought non-refundable tickets to a concert with Gergiev and the Mariinsky Orchestra for last week, but forgot I was out of town. Missed out on Tchaikovsky's 1st and 6th  Gave them to someone who could appreciate it.


----------

